# Rest in Peace, Baby Boy



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

We lost one of the boy babies earlier this week. I rarely lose puppies and have never lost a puppy more than a week old, and it was very hard. He was healthy and active and beautiful.....

Bindi was trying to nurse the puppies while sitting instead of lying down, and sat on him. She had been trying this off and on for a couple of days, and whenever we caught her, we made her lie down for the babies. I cannot imagine how she missed feeling him under her, but she did. They were right in the middle of the whelping box, and when she got up, there he was. 

This is one of those things that makes you wonder why you do this. It's hard enough to lose a newborn, who you really have not ever gotten to know but when it's a puppy you have held, cuddled, and pictured his future, it's very hard. I really haven't been able to say or write anything before, because I just keep crying when I do.

They are just now getting "names" but he had not gotten his yet. Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is just a tragic event for this sweet little one, Bindi, you, and everyone.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Linda,

I am sitting here sobbing after reading your post. I am so sorry. Poor baby. Poor Bindi. I am devastated.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I am obsessing over my 3 survivors. I have noticed things about them that I didn't notice with other litters. Then when what I obsessed over turns out to be not fatal at the moment, I breath a sigh of relief. I think I read a statistic that 1/3 of puppies don't "make it" from a litter. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I work at getting my girls to lay down, too. They can be so obstinate.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I just am so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's heartbreaking, I am so sorry.
Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so sorry Linda. What a tragic accident. Godspeed sweet baby.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP little one


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry to be reading this. RIP little boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears for you and for the baby boy.

Lighting a candle for him...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh Linda, what heartbreaking news. Tears are falling here for the little boy...we're so sorry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Linda... I'm sorry. That is a really tough one.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad  I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am sorry. I remember when I was a little girl and we got a kitten which I took to bed. It got caught in the bed covers and smothered. I was very upset for a long time.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry .....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Linda, how heartbreaking. I hope you will still give him a name, so you can remember him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP little boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. I think it would be nice for him to have a name too. Was this little boy already spoken for?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so sad. I'm very sorry!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, Linda, I'm just so sorry. I'm thinking about you, and Bindi, and Yvette, and of course that sweet little angel boy. I'm so sorry. Prayers and my thoughts to you.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost this little guy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....RIP sweet baby


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP little angel puppy.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry! RIP sweet baby boy.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh that is so sad - I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet boy...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodnight, sweet pup. Sleep soft.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry! Breaks my heart. I'm sure Brandy at the bridge will take good care of him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry. I'd be broken up too. Poor little guy...hugs to you.
Rest peacefully Angel puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I know that all in all, I am fortunate-I still have 9 healthy puppies. It just seems to get harder and harder to lose one, the older I get.

And luckily, he did not have a home yet-I cannot even imagine that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry, rest in peace little one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks, everyone. I know that all in all, I am fortunate-I still have 9 healthy puppies. It just seems to get harder and harder to lose one, the older I get.
> 
> And luckily, he did not have a home yet-I cannot even imagine that.


I just want to give you a hug.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Linda, I am so very sorry, how horribly sad. Godspeed sweet baby.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this ... we have lost pups this way, never a golden but a flat coat boy it is one of the reasons that we give names at birth usually within a half an hour or so... of course families can change their names but they have a name. I have had to call and tell a family that I no longer had a puppy for them it was not fun, they were very upset and very angry but there was nothing I could have done. 

It is always heartbreaking to lose a puppy especially a puppy that has not been sick. I hope the rest continue to thrive and do well

s


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baby*

I am so very sorry about the Baby puppy!!! My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry--what a horrible accident.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, so sad and tragic circumstances

There will another little star shining brightly tonight

Sleep softly little one


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in tears reading your post. Poor baby boy. I'm hugging my 10 week old boy a little tighter today. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's horrible, I'm so sorry.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, what a horrible accident. I'm so sorry, Linda.
Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh no I am so very sorry, bless you little one, sleep tight. Big hugs x


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh Linda...I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How very sad, poor little guy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Linda, I hope the rest of the puppies will help to raise your spirits. Give them all a smooch for me. I would imagine Bindi is upset too. Give her a hug. What a tragic accident! My thoughts are with you. I just imagine the liitle guy with Sammy Dog now at the Bridge.

Hugs to you. Diane


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Sobs of sadness! Such a tragic accident! I'm so sorry!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Tears are falling as I think of that sweet little boy.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so sad. I would give him a name. . . he was loved and cared for. I'm sorry for your loss. Hope the mom pup is doing ok with the loss as well.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost your little one.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm just gettng caught up here and I am so sad to hear about your loss. I pray your sweet boy has found lots of mommas to love him at the Bridge.


----------

